

Show HN: Helpful – Community-built support software - chrislloyd
https://helpful.io

======
ivasilov
For people who are wondering what sets Helpful apart from all the other
support tools out there, do note that this is built entirely on Assembly. This
means, its ownership is split between the people developing it. Hopefully,
this will lead to new open-source business models, which we can all agree on,
are a healthy alternative.

~~~
nmjohn
For anyone who only knows assembly as a low level programming language and was
really confused by this comment, Assembly [0].

[0]: [https://assembly.com/](https://assembly.com/)

------
veeti
Is the conversation pricing based on monthly conversations or "forever"?

~~~
vanstee
The conversation limits are for new conversations received per month. So for
the Growing plan you can receive up to 1,000 conversations per month. Oh and
don't worry too much about hitting the limit. We'll always accept your
incoming messages and send you a friendly reminder to upgrade once you start
going over. Does that answer everything?

------
nacs
Seems to be broken after signing up and logging in.

JS console shows websocket errors from your Pusher account being over quota:

    
    
      Error: Invariant Violation: unmountComponent(): Can only unmount a mounted component. application-2f12875292642440acb371cf86b33623.js:16
      Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at wss://ws.pusherapp.com/app/91e530f27b964fcff907?protocol=7&client=js&version=2.1.6&flash=false. pusher.min.js:71
      "Pusher : Error : {"type":"WebSocketError","error":{"type":"PusherError","data":{"code":4004,"message":"Account over quota"}}}"
    

It's probably not a good idea to depend on an active Websocket connection for
reading the customer messages/inbox. Plain XMLHTTP requests may work better
(more compatible with firewalls/browsers).

------
nobodysfool
So, essentially this is just a hosted 'contact us' form, which sends emails?

~~~
bitsweet
It is actually a shared inbox that a team can use to offer customer support
for their product/business. There is an embeddable "contact us" form but
having your customers send support requests to your support email address
seems to be more popular.

------
phleet
The link to "Assembly" in the page footer is broken.

~~~
vanstee
Just fixed it. Thanks.

Here's the link: [https://assembly.com](https://assembly.com)

------
gozmike
This is beautiful in its simplicity. Kudos! As I mentioned on the thread on
your medium post, we believe like you in the need for simplicity around
support.

Check out [http://supportkit.io](http://supportkit.io) \- we're building it to
be a completely free solution for support of mobile apps.

Happy to talk about how Helpful might fit into this.

